# HP Proliant ML110 G7 is compatible with the FreeBSD 8.1?



## regimelo (Apr 12, 2012)

Dears,

The controller HP Embedded Smart Array B110i SATA RAID Controller is compatible with the FreeBSD 8.1?


Tanks,
Reginaldo


----------

